# T3 use and thyroid function



## chrisr116 (Mar 27, 2016)

My wife has been using t3, on and off (mostly on), for 4 years or so now.  I have been after her to come off for a month or so and get her TSH levels checked, just to make sure she hasn't damaged her thyroid.  She did, and it came back 1.94.  Normal range is 0.44 to 4.47.  This just reinforces what my research has found...thyroid levels return to normal, after using t3...well, in her case it did .  Just thought I'd share this info, in case anyone else is using or is going to use t3 in the future.


----------



## aon1 (Mar 28, 2016)

My wife will be glad to hear this as she is wanting to go down that same road


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks for sharing Chris.  A study was done back in the 50's by Dr.Greer (sp?) . He found patients that were misdiagnosed and treated with t3 for up to 30 years.  All the patients returned to Nirmal with in 2 weeks of cessation.  Crazy cause there are still many doctors that still believe it can permanently shut you down.  Guess the negative feedback loop is much simpler than it is for testosterone. Can you share her protocol and results?


----------



## rangerjockey (Mar 29, 2016)

Good to know that we snap back to normal, so.....off to the bottle of T3 I go.


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 30, 2016)

Magnus82 said:


> Thanks for sharing Chris.  A study was done back in the 50's by Dr.Greer (sp?) . He found patients that were misdiagnosed and treated with t3 for up to 30 years.  All the patients returned to Nirmal with in 2 weeks of cessation.  Crazy cause there are still many doctors that still believe it can permanently shut you down.  Guess the negative feedback loop is much simpler than it is for testosterone. Can you share her protocol and results?



She has been running 50mcg a day for a few years now, and the only real time she has come off is when I let her run out to give her body a break.  She has maintained about a 15-20lb weight difference than before she used it.  In the month she has been off of it, I have noticed she has put on a little weight, but don't dare say anything about it..


----------



## ketsugo (May 1, 2018)

chrisr116 said:


> My wife has been using t3, on and off (mostly on), for 4 years or so now.  I have been after her to come off for a month or so and get her TSH levels checked, just to make sure she hasn't damaged her thyroid.  She did, and it came back 1.94.  Normal range is 0.44 to 4.47.  This just reinforces what my research has found...thyroid levels return to normal, after using t3...well, in her case it did .  Just thought I'd share this info, in case anyone else is using or is going to use t3 in the future.





I’ve used t3/t4 over decade on and off but I always take time off . I think people go over board and that lends to issues .


----------

